# Xperimenta DUE download corrupt, no support…



## Snoobydoobydoo (Aug 24, 2021)

Hi,
bought DUE, downloaded the rar files. While extracting (on OSX with the unarchiver),
the first rar has a file in it that has a checksum error. Yes, I downloaded the file multiple times 
from the server.
So, i contacted the support via mail, no response.
Contacted then (him) again via the websites Formular, no response Also..

Getting a bit frustrated, DUE wasn’t that cheap and if it’s not possible to extract it,
…should take a plane and get my cash back…
Huh…


----------



## robgb (Aug 24, 2021)

Snoobydoobydoo said:


> Hi,
> bought DUE, downloaded the rar files. While extracting (on OSX with the unarchiver),
> the first rar has a file in it that has a checksum error. Yes, I downloaded the file multiple times
> from the server.
> ...


Try a different unarchiver. I have had problems like this in the past. Download Keka (free) and give it a shot. It might make a difference.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Aug 24, 2021)

Well it didnt with winrar on pc also. In the DUE manual, Unarchiver for mac is stated.
Never had problems elsewhere.


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 24, 2021)

robgb said:


> Try a different unarchiver. I have had problems like this in the past. Download Keka (free) and give it a shot. It might make a difference.


+1 or +2 or 3
I always have Unarchiver,Unrar and Keka available for installations. Different installs work differently with each so if it doesn’t work with one I just try another and always get those rar’s unpacked.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Aug 25, 2021)

Bought KEKA (nice tool, like it), Same shit, CRC Error in File #1.
Cant download the file again because the links seem expired.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Aug 25, 2021)

Support happened…pfew. There will be an update to the file and i got send a fix for the file. blood pressure lowered.


----------

